# PL/SQL Plugin für Eclipse



## padde479 (19. Jul 2006)

Hallo Community! 

Ich habe eine Frage zu PL/SQL. Gibt es dafür ein Plugin für PL/SQL, sodass ich meine Stored Procdures, Packages usw. unter Eclipse entwickeln kann. Es wäre schön, wenn ich auch die Ergebnisse meiner Abfragen mir direkt in Eclipse anzeigen lassen könnte, beispielsweise dass es einen neuen Reiter neben Console gibt. 

Bitte empfehlt mir aber nicht Toby's PL/SQL-Editor, den finde ich nämlich schrecklich, außerdem tut er nicht alles das, was ich gerne hätte. 

Gruß 
Padde


----------



## foobar (19. Jul 2006)

Ich finde es lustig, wenn jemand der in seiner Signatur stehen hat: Emacs - Der König der Editoren, nach einem Eclipseplugin sucht.

SCNR


----------



## Caffè Latte (19. Jul 2006)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=32499


----------



## padde479 (19. Jul 2006)

@foobar Wichtigtuer  :bloed:


----------



## foobar (19. Jul 2006)

padde479 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @foobar Wichtigtuer  :bloed:



War doch nur Spaß  Ich arbeite selber mit Emacs und Eclipse, aber ich bin nicht mehr davon überzeugt, daß man mit einem Editor alles erschlagen kann.


----------

